# cant decide....emotiva/anthem/rotel



## mikeanderson10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, please help me out here since I have been having this dilemma on which to choose.

I currently have the Bowers and Wilkins CM 5 (B&W). I am doing only a stereo 2 channel setup. So I am considering separates and am stuck between these choices.

Emotiva (Either the 2 UPA-1 monoblocks, or one UPA-2 or one XPA-2, & most likely their usp-1 preamp)
Anthem- (Their Integrated 225 model or the MC-20 amplifier with any pre-amp)
Rotel- (The combo would be the RB-1562 with RC-1550)

or is there any preamp/amp combo that would out-do any of the above 3 options for 1500-2000 ? (inclusive of both preamp and amp)

I can't decide which of the above 3 would make the CM-5's sound the absolute best.

People please please help out, thank you so much


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I have Emotiva amps and unreservedly recommend them. They do everything an amp should. I'm not convinced that mono blocks are any better than stereo units so I would recommend the XPA-2.


----------



## mikeanderson10 (Jul 24, 2011)

hey theresa, wouldnt the xpa-2 be too much power for b&W cm 5's which the suggested power is 25-125 watts. im just curious. i wonder how different the xpa-2 is compared to the Upa-2? would u know


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a UPA-2 which is currently going unused. Its much less powerful than the XPA-2, only having 140 watts into 8 ohms. Yes, probably more power than those speakers can handle if you play too loud but it can be grown into with new speakers later on. I don't have an xpa-2 but do have a xpa-3 and a UPA-5. Some speaker power specs are for thermal maximums, how long a speaker can handle a given power. Like my ScanSpeak midwoofers are rated to handle a constant 80 watts for 8 hours. In use, these midwoofers have no problem handling the 300 watts that the UPA-3 can output to four ohms, its just not a constant input level. I don't know how well the cm 5s can handle peak outputs that exceed their rating but would guess that with clean power the peaks can be more than their 125 watt rating.


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

My UPA2 sure made my Klipsch RF7 system sound cleaner and crisper.


----------



## mikeanderson10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey theresa, you willing to sell me your upa-2? Since you said they're unused currently. 
Would love to have en


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mikeanderson10 said:


> Hey guys, please help me out here since I have been having this dilemma on which to choose.
> 
> I currently have the Bowers and Wilkins CM 5 (B&W). I am doing only a stereo 2 channel setup. So I am considering separates and am stuck between these choices.
> 
> ...


Hello,
If open to used, something like the Aragon 8008bb combined with their 28K Preamp would provide a great deal more power. The problem is finding a used Aragon 8008 as they sell just about as quickly as they are listed. 

The 8008 is a true classic and is Made in America, uses a Circuit Design derived from the Aragon 4004 which was Designed by Krell Founder Dan D'Agostino and is built like a tank. While the bb Model would be ideal, the ST would still provide a great deal more power than either an XPA-2 let alone a UPA Series Emotiva. Or the Rotel for that matter.
Here is actually a link for an 8008ST:http://cgi.ebay.com/Aragon-Mondial-...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aad119f3b#ht_731wt_1223
Cheers,
JJ


----------

